# 10/09/07 PICTURES



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and Last Chance "Maurice" done a little scouting Tuesday night. Had to hit about fivespots to find clean water and no wind but we found it. Got to the good spot a little late so we didn't get to spend a lot of time there.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

persistence paid off, nice report.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah man,what are you sticking them little babies so small for?oke I only stick the one 36 inches or bigger,them mullet look like they were drinking a little,eyes are red.:moon


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report, glad to see you found some!!! nice :takephoto!!!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!! Murphy- what's up? Long time no hear. Last Chance said that you know me from a few years ago at the fishstore. Let's get up! We'll get out and stick em!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Last Chance (10/11/2007)*them mullet look like they were drinking a little,eyes are red.:moon


Nope, They were smoking that wacky weed.... I seen you give'em a hit oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (10/12/2007)*Nice!!! Murphy- what's up? Long time no hear. Last Chance said that you know me from a few years ago at the fishstore. Let's get up! We'll get out and stick em!


Yeah, Use to go in there with Tom a lot. Didn't even know you was on here until Last Chance told me.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job! That sheephead looks like it's had better days. Was it already dead when you gigged it?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/12/2007)*Good job! That sheephead looks like it's had better days. Was it already dead when you gigged it?


Yeah, He was already dead when I found him so I didn't even have to gig him. Just netted him as he floated by just like we did the flounder and mullet.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

cool, good work!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job nice catch. Thats a wierd picture. Makes the flounder look long and skinny.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/13/2007)*Good job nice catch. Thats a wierd picture. Makes the flounder look long and skinny.


I had to resize them to get them to load to the forumfrom the house, Running on good old dial up there :banghead I deleted the pic's off the camera before I noticed the size so it kind of jacked'em up some. The biggest flounder was a little over 5 lbs and those mullet were huge. Picture just don't do them justice.


----------

